

New Glasses that work with or without Google Glass - samuelhilliard
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ril/ril-eyewear-glasses-that-work-with-or-without-goog

======
epicwhaleburger
I'm not sure how fond I am of the frame design, it has a sort of flair to it
that makes it look strange.

